# Steeping with a milk frother



## Sarx (14/2/17)

Hi all - thought I'd share my method for speeding up steeping times.

I found that you can get an awesome mix and faster steeping time by using a Lattemento milk frother. For those of you who don't know what this is, basically it's a small kettle-like appliance that is made to heat up milk whilst frothing it at the same time.

This really works great for me as it adds heat to the mixture while stirring it well at the same time. An added benefit is that it transfers easily from there as the liquid is now heated up.

You get a few different brands of these milk frothers that heat up...same same 

Let me know what you think once you've tried this!


----------



## stevie g (14/2/17)

Tried this a year ago and discarded the idea quickly. The device heats up too much causing damage and flavor loss, plus you need large quantities to cover the motors wheel.


----------



## Cespian (14/2/17)

Personally, I find that over agitating juice during the steeping processes either causes muting (especially with fruits) or makes it harsh. The best process of steeping is time (for me at least). Possibly mildly agitating with a magnetic stirrer, but nothing vigorous. Generally, I will shake it gently for a minute or so after mixing (I know where this sentence will land up), seal the cap, and just let it sit in the cupboard for the full steeping duration (no further shaking or agitating), leaving 10 to 20% of the bottle empty to allow for oxidation. Results; smooth as butter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (14/2/17)

I used to use a small battery drink mixer to pre blend before steeping in a UC. But frothing adds excess air to your e-liquids... and that air causes oxidation of the nic and the flavors as well as excess evaporation. Why I gently stir mine now days with a magnetic stir plate in capped lab flasks.


----------



## Sarx (14/2/17)

The liquid seems to be dense enough as not to allow too much air in...so more like a good stir than an actual froth


----------



## Sarx (14/2/17)

Sprint said:


> Tried this a year ago and discarded the idea quickly. The device heats up too much causing damage and flavor loss, plus you need large quantities to cover the motors wheel.


Yes I agree - that's why I mix minimum 200ml at a time.


----------



## Andre (14/2/17)

Cespian said:


> Personally, I find that over agitating juice during the steeping processes either causes muting (especially with fruits) or makes it harsh. The best process of steeping is time (for me at least). Possibly mildly agitating with a magnetic stirrer, but nothing vigorous. Generally, I will shake it gently for a minute or so after mixing (I know where this sentence will land up), seal the cap, and just let it sit in the cupboard for the full steeping duration (no further shaking or agitating), leaving 10 to 20% of the bottle empty to allow for oxidation. Results; smooth as butter


I follow the same method, except I try to keep the head space as small as possible to prevent oxidation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (14/2/17)

@Sarx it all together not a bad way of going about it if you consume the mixed liquids within a week or two.


----------



## Caveman (14/2/17)

I use one of these el cheapo's when I am in a hurry or mixing up 300ml + at a time. I don't go full froth though, just a good mix and then into the steeping cupboard it goes. I personally haven't noticed any flavor difference between using this thing and not. That being said, I don't stir anything less than 200ml with it


----------



## zandernwn (3/3/17)

Using a frother is not a great idea and will not improve steeping time. 

Aggitating I.e. stiirring only increases the entrophy in the liquid (random dispersment of the molecules) while homogenization is a function of time. Homogenisation is the when all the molecules battle it put and the molecules arrange themselves in a structured manner. You cant really expidite that.

Also you are introducing oxygen into tou liquid that will promote oxigenization... the effect may not be all that drastic but it will have an effect, especially over a longer period of time.

There are many many different speed steeping techniques punted all of the the show. While it does make is feel like it tastes better, there is always a trade off imo and in my experience.

Let father time do the job, shake twice daily and let it sit in a cool dark place

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (3/3/17)

Sprint said:


> Tried this a year ago and discarded the idea quickly. The device heats up too much causing damage and flavor loss, plus you need large quantities to cover the motors wheel.


DIY or Die talked about this in a video and basically said in his opinion frothers and such devices delivered limited results vs.the investment and if one is determined to mix automatically you'd do as well attaching the juice to a electric drill.


----------



## Raindance (3/3/17)

I have tried many ways, even the magnetic stirrer plate way. After all that, I learned that there is no alternative for steeping over time. For each ADV run two batches, one steeping and one in use. Once one is empty, remix and let it steep and open up the previously steeping bottle. This way, all your flavors can be enjoyed as "Shake and Vape".

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (3/3/17)

imo ... can do anything to mix the juice........but time is the only thing to help steeping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (4/3/17)

Time works best for me. My problem is not how to speed up mixing/steeping to keep pace with my vaping, but how to speed up my vaping to keep pace with my mixing. I stopped mixing for two weeks recently, just to prevent myself getting too far ahead of the curve. It's a good place to be, though, as I've found that the majority of juices I mix gain an extra 20% when they go beyond a 6 week steep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

